# Buying a new sewer Jetter need help?



## Livingthedream

Hello folks, 

Am planning to buy a new trailer mounted jetter ive been looking @ the spartan 738 & spartan 758 they are pretty much the same just 1000psi difference and the price tag of couple thousand difference am new to the jetting bussines but the demand in phoenix is really picking up i only do cleaning with a snake & camera. I wont be using the jetter on a day to day basis just need something that will be strong enough to remove roots (rare) and leave pipes super clean. 

If you have used any spartan jetters or have a different jetter in mind please share your ideas and feedback. 

Thank you.
Armando.


----------



## bulldozer

We have the spartan warrior. It does what we need it to do. I know a lot of guys here run Mongoose and harben. I think the biggest thing with equipment is that your rep can service the stuff when need be. Our spartan rep takes care of us. We do a lot of trenchless and that rep takes care of us to. To me its not all about what you own its the support behind it. I'm sure you can line up 5 jetters similar in size and they will perform the same.but when the stuff breaks is when you separate them. You can pm me and I can answer any questions at least on the spartan jetters.


----------



## bulldozer

Was at the spartan factory yesterday to pick up a little toy! Great group of guys there in south bend indiana area. But man. That was some nasty weather!


----------



## Drain Pro

Look at US Jetting, Harben, Mongoose, or Jetters Northwest if you are on a budget. I would not buy a Spartan. Stick with a company that builds jets and knows jets. Spartan does not, despite what they tell you. For what it's worth, I plan on buying a US Jet in the very near future. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Drain Pro

I'd buy a Jetters Northwest Eagle 300 long before I bought anything Spartan.


----------



## bulldozer

Better hurry on that u.s. jet there is some serious issues going on that company. Not to mention a nice lawsuit against them for copying someone else's remotes. Like I said before. Equipment is equipment. Doesn't matter what you have its all in the operator


----------



## plungerboy

We just went thru this. We tried 3 and really like our spartan rep so we ended up with a spartan. 











I think they are all decent but to me it seems like the old ford vs chevy battle. Pick one that meets your needs and budget. We decided to buy a Jetter we could grow into rather than out of.


----------



## Drain Pro

bulldozer said:


> Better hurry on that u.s. jet there is some serious. issues going on that company. Not to mention a nice lawsuit against them for copying someone else's remotes. Like I said before. Equipment is equipment. Doesn't matter what you have its all in the operator


I have used a couple of US Jetters. I can't say a bad thing about them. Great machines. I've also used a Spartan and a Sreco. Not even close to the US Jetter. Like I said earlier, just my 2 cents. Do what you will with it, but I'm talking from experience.


----------



## bulldozer

I'm with you. If the shoe fits wear it. This is our second spartan jetter. We like them. I know guys like other units and they like them. I just hate when guys bash others equipment. I remember years ago when I was a bulldozer operator. I was pretty good and had a top of the line cat dozer. The old man on the job next to me was running a case dozer that looked like it came over with columbus. That old man put a whooping on me and humbled my young and cocky ways.


----------



## bulldozer

Us jetters are good machines. So are harben mongoose etc. I'm not bashing them in anyway. But when you have good luck with equipment you stick with it!


----------



## Drain Pro

bulldozer said:


> I'm with you. If the shoe fits wear it. This is our second spartan jetter. We like them. I know guys like other units and they like them. I just hate when guys bash others equipment. I remember years ago when I was a bulldozer operator. I was pretty good and had a top of the line cat dozer. The old man on the job next to me was running a case dozer that looked like it came over with columbus. That old man put a whooping on me and humbled my young and cocky ways.


I really can't comment on the Warrior. It does look like a good machine. I just have had so many negative experiences with Spartan, that I wouldn't give them over 30 grand of my money. That being said, I'm glad you've had success with your machine. To each their own I suppose.


----------



## Unclog1776

plungerboy said:


> We just went thru this. We tried 3 and really like our spartan rep so we ended up with a spartan. I think they are all decent but to me it seems like the old ford vs chevy battle. Pick one that meets your needs and budget. We decided to buy a Jetter we could grow into rather than out of.


I like the lettering. Clean, crisp, and to the point


----------



## bulldozer

Drain pro. Its all good. I wouldn't do it either if I had an experience like that. That's a shame. I buy a ton of equipment big and small. The rep is a huge factor in my purchases.


----------



## bulldozer

Man that's sharp!!! Is that painted or decaled? That is really sharp!


----------



## theplungerman

I purchased a mongoose. Had a demo with them us jet and Harben. A contact of mine had a bad go with us jet. Harben didn't even get back to me with a quote. I went with mongoose, one is cuz I liked the looks of it better, (it's the 7th one down from the top of there Web site,, blue shourd and reel) AND BECAUSE, It was the only one of the three who offered a remote for all functions,,,, reel out in, water on off, throttle up down. And of course er shut off. I've ran it 45ish hours so far and it's awesome, solid as a rock. No remote drama, nothing. When I first got it I washed and waxed it from head to toe. And noticed how solid a machine they put together,,, they make it to last.. They take pride in their machines and nothing cheap anywhere. The few chances they could take to save a buck here or there they don't. Every single solitary nut, screw, cap get a confirmation red or black mark to tell quality control it has been properly tightened. 
The closer you look at it the better it looks. US says they've only been in business a short x amount of years but truth be told its really much much longer. Mongoose is a sub division of a very proven Co,,, sewer equipment Co of America. Harben from what I know has the best pump,, but light on the fender tool boxes. And a little short on the pizzazz angle. 
On the remote scene,, US jet no throttle up down, Harben, no reel in out.
And the swivel reel for the mongoose blows us and Harben out of the water. For this aging plumber the remote and reel were huge. 
I saw a sparten last year at the phcc show,,, it looked impressive, but I can't comment further on them. 
But don't take our word for it, make an appt with all four for a demo. 
And if you want to spend less but still have enough power get a jetters northwest. I bought a cart from there and they are awesome to deal with. When they found out I went mongoose they emailed and congratulated me. I still call them for a nozzel here or a hose there. They are a great Co. Note, I sold the cart jetter to help pay for my new one.


----------



## bulldozer

My buddy is a jet guy and he as mongoose. He loves it! Hes had it for six years and no major problems. Its funny you said that about harben because he's having the same experience you had. They are well built. The reason we didn't shop around to much is we have another warrior and it treated us right. We like sticking with the same manufacturer when we can. We have 4 bursting units from hammerhead and now have their lining system. They treat us right and I'm not saying there the best but to me there all the same one way or another.


----------



## Will

Harben(there pump I feel is better than all other), Mongoose(Sewer Equipment of America residential brand), Or Jetters Northwest(best customer service, owners are down to earth guys)

I'm sure US Jet is great too, but I'm not sure I'd buy a Spartan jetter, there cable guys, not pump/jetter guys.


----------



## plungerboy

bulldozer said:


> Man that's sharp!!! Is that painted or decaled? That is really sharp!


Thank you. It is hand painted. When its nice out I will get a picture of Jetter Behind my truck. Our them is red,white blue. 

we choose not to put our name or number on the Jetter so we could sub out jetting for companies that could use one.


----------



## plungerboy

It was the only one of the three who offered a remote for all functions,,,, reel out in, water on off, throttle up 


I like all those functions too but when we had our demo we kept spooling out and the real turn into a mess. How do you prevent that? Because when you bump the throttle at idle vs at1500rpm you get more cable. Is it a dance you learn Once you have it.


----------



## bulldozer

That's a great idea. I never looked at it that way but makes sense. I would love to see some pics as we want to letter ours up.


----------



## DesertOkie

The last place I worked had Harbens16 gpm I think. They held up well for being used by 16 different guys, most who guy a phuc less about the companies equipment. 

We have Pipehunter jetters here. [email protected] and a Serco [email protected] 1" hose. The Pipehunter is great, 3/4 and 1/2 hose. 

For a smaller jetter I would stick with Harben, it passes the dumbphuc test and keeps going, the jump jett is great too.


----------



## Drain Pro

Will said:


> Harben(there pump I feel is better than all other), Mongoose(Sewer Equipment of America residential brand), Or Jetters Northwest(best customer service, owners are down to earth guys) I'm sure US Jet is great too, but I'm not sure I'd buy a Spartan jetter, there cable guys, not pump/jetter guys.


Why is the Harben pump better? I've head something about there being no seals in them. Is that true?


----------



## theplungerman

plungerboy said:


> It was the only one of the three who offered a remote for all functions,,,, reel out in, water on off, throttle up
> 
> 
> I like all those functions too but when we had our demo we kept spooling out and the real turn into a mess. How do you prevent that? Because when you bump the throttle at idle vs at1500rpm you get more cable. Is it a dance you learn Once you have it.


Oh yes,,, , I've messed my up twice because I didn't know what I was doing and then again when I forgot after I figured it out. You have to slow down the reel payout, it takes a little trial and error.


----------



## theplungerman

Drain Pro said:


> Why is the Harben pump better? I've head something about there being no seals in them. Is that true?


The water dosn't actually go thru the innards so to speak. It's the innards that pressurize the water that is introduced towards the end of the pump. That's the best way I can describe it. It will run dry all day and be just as new, no damage whatsoever. So the only real run dry pump. If I had 16 different guys running a jetter I would seriously consider Harben.


----------



## gear junkie

Maybe this will help?


----------



## theplungerman

Very cool, thanks. That clip reminds me now what the Harben demo man said. It's a very impressive looking piece of equipment.


----------



## Unclog1776

How do you spartan users like the "dial a pressure" feature?


----------



## Livingthedream

That is nice! I hope one day i can be hauling one my self. Do you get alot of calls of frozen sewer lines out there?


----------



## Unclog1776

Livingthedream said:


> That is nice! I hope one day i can be hauling one my self. Do you get alot of calls of frozen sewer lines out there?


Only frozen main line I have ever seen was on a trailer. The day I quit working on mobile homes will forever be a milestone for me


----------



## Livingthedream

True that especially here in az trailer homes are built ridiculously cheap people have a hard time finding a plumber, your not done fixing the issue when another just pop up and the customer blames us for it.


----------



## gear junkie

Unclog1776 said:


> How do you spartan users like the "dial a pressure" feature?


Looks like nothing more then a bypass valve. Give it a fancy name and add 5 grand for a $30 part.


----------



## Unclog1776

Livingthedream said:


> True that especially here in az trailer homes are built ridiculously cheap people have a hard time finding a plumber, your not done fixing the issue when another just pop up and the customer blames us for it.


I refuse to put a cable/Jetter down anything with duct tape on it. That rules out 90% of mobile homes in my area


----------



## plungerboy

Unclog1776 said:


> How do you spartan users like the "dial a pressure" feature?


I use the remote so we don't move it much. I


----------



## bulldozer

I like it . But also use the remote.


----------



## Drain Pro

gear junkie said:


> Looks like nothing more then a bypass valve. Give it a fancy name and add 5 grand for a $30 part.


Sounds like typical Spartan.


----------



## plungerboy

Drain Pro said:


> Sounds like typical Spartan.


sounds like a good business practice to me. No crime in making money.


----------



## Drain Pro

plungerboy said:


> sounds like a good business practice to me. No crime in making money.


You should make your money honestly and ethically. First because it's right, and second because you'll make more in the long run.


----------



## theplungerman

I belive trying to convince what's right and wrong to an individual is almost useless when it comes to what is a fair price to charg . An honest man will be an honest business owner. A somewhat dishonest man will be a somewhat dishonest business owner. A thief will be a thieving business owner. 
I'm honest,, and I wouldn't put a $30 part on a machine I manufacture and pass it off as some wonderful dial a gig, for tons more money.


----------



## gear junkie

plungerboy said:


> Im just shocked at how much I read on this page about what to charge , how to charge, what is a fair price. I'm in this to make money and provide for my family before my body breaks down. Yes I do understand a 100$ for a stopper might be steep but the customer that is calling you for a stopper can't fix it so they know they are going to get charged. If you really want to complain about over charging looking to the medical field,specifically prescriptions.
> 
> To be more post oriented and to get back on track. I believe we where talking about a part from a jetter manufacture. *Yes it is a proprietary part from a leading manufacturer and yes they have you by the balls. *But if you want to have the part you need to pay. If you want to spend $$$ and do the R&D and start your own jetting manufacturing company then do that and give your parts away at what ever you feel is _______ ( insert you choice word here, fair, honest, cheap, free).
> 
> I guess all I'm saying is it okay to be profitable and not feel bad about it. Now lets get back on track and help the original post.


Back on track.....NO it's not a special design or part. I put a valve on my own small jetter that can accomplish the exact same thing. Only difference is mine dumps on the ground while theirs goes back to the tank. 

I saw an older spartan jetter for sell on craigslist...just a model number, no specs. I call it in to the company and ask them, they give me the engine size and gpm and psi. I tell them there's no way it can be those specs. I asked to talk to someone in the jetter dept, they said that was them. I asked them how does that jetter work when it doesn't even come up by the math....person had not a clue about the basic formula to get engine size at a particular gpm and psi. They told me they'll have their best guy call me and try to figure everything out. Well their self appointed guru didn't know squat either....he had all types of specs memorized....specs that don't work. 

Ok just went to the spartan website and picked one at random so you can see what I'm saying. Model 758 http://www.spartantool.com/model-758-hydro-jetter-products-11.php?page_id=176 3000 psi at 12 gpm with a 27hp engine. 3000 x 12=36000 divide by 1100 equals roughly 33. They need at least a 33 hp engine.....they're short 20% if not more when you devalue the engine for long term runtime. A pressure washer company would put a 40hp engine on there because of the devalued engine size. But yet Spartan want 16k for it? For missing 13 hp? To put that in perspective, my jetter is 13 hp and does residential all day long. 

The list to pick apart their jetting dept goes on and on. Wanta know Spartan's favorite type of customer? The uneducated kind because they try to bedazzle you with a fancy look but truthfully that company is dumb when it comes to jetters. The reason why it irks me so much is because they're not trying to help us....they're trying to take advantage of us. Big difference.


----------



## theplungerman

Thanks gear,,, a very informative post.


----------



## sierra2000

gear junkie said:


> Back on track.....NO it's not a special design or part. I put a valve on my own small jetter that can accomplish the exact same thing. Only difference is mine dumps on the ground while theirs goes back to the tank. I saw an older spartan jetter for sell on craigslist...just a model number, no specs. I call it in to the company and ask them, they give me the engine size and gpm and psi. I tell them there's no way it can be those specs. I asked to talk to someone in the jetter dept, they said that was them. I asked them how does that jetter work when it doesn't even come up by the math....person had not a clue about the basic formula to get engine size at a particular gpm and psi. They told me they'll have their best guy call me and try to figure everything out. Well their self appointed guru didn't know squat either....he had all types of specs memorized....specs that don't work. Ok just went to the spartan website and picked one at random so you can see what I'm saying. Model 758 http://www.spartantool.com/model-758-hydro-jetter-products-11.php?page_id=176 3000 psi at 12 gpm with a 27hp engine. 3000 x 12=36000 divide by 1100 equals roughly 33. They need at least a 33 hp engine.....they're short 20% if not more when you devalue the engine for long term runtime. A pressure washer company would put a 40hp engine on there because of the devalued engine size. But yet Spartan want 16k for it? For missing 13 hp? To put that in perspective, my jetter is 13 hp and does residential all day long. The list to pick apart their jetting dept goes on and on. Wanta know Spartan's favorite type of customer? The uneducated kind because they try to bedazzle you with a fancy look but truthfully that company is dumb when it comes to jetters. The reason why it irks me so much is because they're not trying to help us....they're trying to take advantage of us. Big difference.


 I just did the math on mine and it also comes up short. 4000 psi x 9 gpm = 36000 / 1100 = 33 hp. I have a 28 hp Subaru. It still kicks ass though. Is there something in the way it's fuel injected or the pump that makes up the difference?


----------



## gear junkie

Not really unless you change the prime mover....diesel or electric. But also keep in mind that small engine companies got in big trouble with overstating horsepower....honda specifically. So it's possible the new engines are a true horsepower rating....but that's really just a theory I came up 5 seconds ago. The only way to know for certain is compare the torque rating of an old engine and engine of today. 

Something to alsoconsider is jetters are relatively new industry. Pump companies designed their pumps for constant use.....they plan for 8 hours run time. Plumber just don't use a jetter like a pressure washer guy uses their equipment. That's why jetter companies can get away with pushing the limit on engine size. They'd be in real trouble if a cleaning company used a jetter for pressure washer applications.


----------



## SewerRatz

I have to jump in on this. First of all Sewer Equipment of America They have made full size high GPM jetting units for many years. They are one of the best jetters out there. They noticed there was a market out there for lower gpm models, so they came up with Mongoose Jetters Great machines well built , and awesome customer service.

Harben Jetters does have a great almost bullet proof pump in their rotary pump. When it does break down, it will cost you a small chunk of change to rebuild it though. So be sure to take a percentage of its earnings and stash it away for future repair bills.

US Jetting, I recall back in the day when they first started. The original guys said they were with Harben, and had a difference in opinion about the pumps and they broke away. They make the claim that their pump is a run dry pump as well. They were decent machines, just heard about poor customer service from a few owners of their machines.

Spartan Tool I have always followed them and their jetters. They been in the jetter market for 20+ years. They started out having Serco build their jetters and camera systems. Not sure who does this now. As for the engine and pump specs not sized properly this argument always puzzles me. I understand the math, but that to me is for direct drive pumps. What about belt driven pumps using larger pulleys on one side and smaller pulleys on the other? Wouldn't this change the math a bit? Or the units that use a gearbox between the motor and pump? Don't get me wrong I have no idea if it matters or not. I am just looking at it like a 10 speed bike, in a certain gear pattern its very easy to peddle the bike and maintain the speed. As for their machines I can tell you they preform very well. I own a much older model 777 I am getting 1500 to 1700 PSI out of it with average of 18 to 21 GPM depending on the nozzles. This machine easily clears 8" lines packed with garage grease and oils. Only pain in the arse is the fact I have to roll up 500' of 1/2" hose by hand. 

Sreco one of the oldest names in municipal sewer cleaning business. They are well known for their mechanical continuous rodders and bucket machines (which imho is the best way to clean a city sewer). They also make very impressive high GPM jetter trucks. Their trailer jets are also high GPM compared to the models you all are really talking about. One unit is 40 GPM the other is 20 GPM with a built in jet-camera system. Sreco does stand behind their products and have been in the industry a long time.

There are 100's of jetting manufactures out there. I can not review everyone of them. Within the last 15 years there has been lots of start ups like JNW, CamSpray, and many others. There even has been some that came and went in this industry. The key is to be sure you are dealing with a company that will stand behind their product, and capable of getting you repair parts in a timely manor. For example my 777 Jetter is 18 years old, I can call Spartan and have the part on my door step within 48 hours even though this unit been out of production for 10 years. 

There was a company that was selling jetters for a super discounted price, many paid for these units and the company just took their money and ran. Plumber Rick had a dealing with a company like this, just can recall its name. As to which jetter to choose, it is all matter of opinion, and what will fit your needs. As to customer service, it all depends on who you talk to. Some people have great experiences with customer service from one company while others had a terrible experience.


----------



## Will

What pump does Mongoose use? Says they use a Mongoose run dry pump, but it has to be a rebrand pump. There Model 184 Jetter sure looks nice.


----------



## theplungerman

Udor pump,, they say run dry but it's kinda a misnomer,,, it can run dry for a bit and be ok,, but not for long,,, if I'm right about 10 min,,, for the first time I ran it almost dry a couple days ago and shut her down immediately,,,,. Harben is the only real run dry pump that I know of.


----------



## gear junkie

Why is a run dry so important? Get a water cutoff switch installed and you're good. Plus I can't see how a pump can be a run dry pump unless it has automatic oiler installed as most pumps use was for lubrication.


----------



## Will

gear junkie said:


> Why is a run dry so important? Get a water cutoff switch installed and you're good. Plus I can't see how a pump can be a run dry pump unless it has automatic oiler installed as most pumps use was for lubrication.


The run dry pump is more of a gimmick, but it is a nice feature to have. Harben is the only true run dry pump, water is not it's lubricate(Harbens).


----------

